# Wisconsin Giant



## everythinghunting (Sep 30, 2008)

anybody seen the video of the GIANT whitetail in buffalo county? There is a video on fieldandstream.com They say it could beat the Milo Hanson buck. Wow if I could get one like that. dig a hole throw me in. I'm done


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

WOW!

I hadn't heard of this buck until you mentioned it.

Here is the link to the video:

http://fieldandstream.blogs.com/whiteta ... ecord.html



> Can this Buffalo County, Wisconsin, behemoth challenge Milo Hansen's world record typical buck that scored 213-5/8"? Several whitetail experts think it's possible. Last week Scott Kirkpatrick, asked me and a small group of whitetail fanatics to view footage of a giant deer he'd filmed while driving between several of his hunting properties. After picking our collective jaws off the floor, we all agreed this tremendous, free-ranging whitetail certainly has a shot at toppling a record that has stood since 1993.
> 
> Among the viewers was Ted Marum, a former outfitter and whitetail fanatic. "Scott had told me the buck was 'closer to 220" than it is 200,' before I saw it," Marum said. "But after I saw the video, 220 inches is selling him short. He's way bigger than that." Iowan Steve Snow, who has shot two bucks grossing over 200", says the buck "will gross over 230" in its sleep." After adding up the estimated tine-lengths, beam measurements and spread, we've arrived at a gross-score for this amazing buck around 240". Interestingly, this buck was likely filmed by one of Scott's former guides two summers ago, just across the road from this property. At that time, Kirkpatrick felt the buck would gross-score around 200" and was at least 4-1/2 years old.
> 
> Assuming someone actually kills the deer, will a buck that grosses around 240" be large enough to reign over the B&C book? Naturally, it will come down to deductions. Kirkpatrick filmed the buck at a distance of over 400 yards on the evening of August 16th at 8:00 p.m., near a property he leases. Even with a window-mount to steady his Canon camera, Kirkpatrick's footage is just distant and grainy enough to make a detailed estimate difficult. But if our little group of deer freaks is even close with our guess, the buck is a contender. And regardless of net score, he's certainly among the largest free-ranging bucks ever caught on tape.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

That was posted in the other forum a few weeks ago.....

Pretty spectacular buck


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Saw that video a couple weeks ago. Amazing deer. Don't know how I'd keep from shaking long enough to shoot him.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

that thing is a monster buck. wow


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Holy Moly!!!!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

A true Giant! That guide isn't going to have a problem finding business. I don't know if I would have told the whole world about it before it was shot.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
So is anyone planning on hunting this deer?

.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

What an absolute stud. Just imagine how many offspring he must have running around that area as well.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow that is amazing, they should get a party together and go shed hunting.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

How is the outfitter going to dicide who gets to hunt this deer. Or are they going to hunt it them selves? Who ever gets it is one lucky person!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Who ever pays the most money will get him. Hopefully he doesn't get hit by a car or something dumb like that. I passed on a huge buck, because we wanted to get it next year, but 4 days after deer season it was dead on the side of the road. Hit by a car.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

From what I have heard, the outfitter captured the video of this buck, but it is not on his land. Buffalo County is crazy enough, this made it worse yet.


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

jgat said:


> From what I have heard, the outfitter captured the video of this buck, but it is not on his land. Buffalo County is crazy enough, this made it worse yet.


this is true, I grew up just outside of buff co. and have hunted about 15 miles south of this monster bucks location. I first heard of this buck early this year in a close by towny bar. Now being able to see this buck on video and talk about it with.....well lets be honest anyone who dreams about this caliber of buck. only time will tell what happens with this buck, but my predictions are he's already been nocturnal for dang near 3 weeks and this is going to unnerve ppl gunning for this monster. good luck to everyone this fall

Justin


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

wow great buck


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

reminds me of that monster that is staying in city limits of sioux falls, sd. 
not real good video quality, but here it is...from what i know, it's still running around. 
http://www.kdlt.com/news/1003n1.html


----------



## nesika308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

The son of a gun was shot on saturday morning here is my local newspaper's webpage, http://www.leadertelegram.com/story-new ... I7SBNBOGF1 not a very good article but worth seeing for the picture of the giant


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's the article..



> Record Buck? Archer bags notable deer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if that really is that same one or not.

The one in the video looks noticeably larger still...

Maybe it is just me...


----------



## dc240nt (Sep 20, 2006)

Heres a better picture. He looks bigger in the video because of the velvet.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow thats insane that thing is ridiculously huge....I would love to have that hanging on the wall


----------



## FliesItDies (Aug 17, 2007)

I live only a half hour from where this buck was taken and I know the son of the guy who shot it. These are just a few facts I have heard about the deer. First off it is the field and stream buck, the one in the video looks way larger and I too thought it was different but you have to remember that when the video was taken it was in velvet. Also the deer is only 3 1/2 years old and some people believe he should have passed it up, to which I respond, would you have passed it up. Also he didn't even know it was the record buck when he shot it, he just figured it was a nice 10 point. The deer was taken about 1/2 mile from where the video was shot and it was on private land by a local hunter so at least some guy from New York didn't just pay a ton of money to get this deer. Congrats to Bob Decker on the deer of 10 lifetimes!


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

FliesItDies said:


> I live only a half hour from where this buck was taken and I know the son of the guy who shot it. These are just a few facts I have heard about the deer. First off it is the field and stream buck, the one in the video looks way larger and I too thought it was different but you have to remember that when the video was taken it was in velvet. Also the deer is only 3 1/2 years old and some people believe he should have passed it up, to which I respond, would you have passed it up. Also he didn't even know it was the record buck when he shot it, he just figured it was a nice 10 point. The deer was taken about 1/2 mile from where the video was shot and it was on private land by a local hunter so at least some guy from New York didn't just pay a ton of money to get this deer. Congrats to Bob Decker on the deer of 10 lifetimes!


I have to agree. I'm about 20 minutes from there and that was my concern, that some big wig would pay a fortune to come in and harvest this animal. Congrats, Bob . :beer:


----------



## brdhntr11 (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah i couldn't believe it when the taxidermist told me it was only 3 1/2 yrs old just think what he would of done next year or the year after, considering he made it through our tough buff. co 9 day gun season, well congrats to bob and hopefully this doesnt ruin hunting in and around buffalo county for the rest of us.

good luck to everyone


----------



## everythinghunting (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I seen in the Outdoor News that he got shot with a bow he had 16 points but other than that they don't say much. The guy who shot it hasn't had it scored yet doesn't want the publicity. But he is a awesome deer!!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

That's one lucky fella. It must be something in the water down there. Hopefully he got a chance to spread some of his seed.

You can't pass up a deer like that.

A guy could only wonder what his potential was. Who cares he's a monster anyways. :beer:


----------

